# What color is your next Havanese going to be?



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

​My next Havanese is going to either​ be all white or have a white and gray face with some gray on the ears and alot of gray and white like a sheep dog.​
I can't remember where I got this picture hope it is okay I used it . I also love the black, white and gray cutie in this picture:hug:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I would love to have a red havanese or any kind of brindle havanese but since temperament is the most important thing for me I don't think I will be so lucky...
Ahhh, I don't have MHS yet.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree that the temperament is the biggest consideration. After that, I LOVE the red ones, like Miss Tuesday and Cisco, I believe his name is. Also love the color of Ache and then there is Butterscotch with that dark face, and then there are the cream ones with the dark ears, the black and whites, the whites, and then..... you get the picture!!! :bounce:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I was so sure that my 3rd (and last) Hav would be reddish, or chocolate, or dark gold etc. Then I heard about Finnegan from HRI, who has an outstanding temperament and eveything else went out the window!
He is light cream, almost white, and no different looking than our Cali.

So much for my colorful dream Hav! But I love my Finnegan! He's just perfect in my eyes!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Cream, sable or red - in that order. 

This is, of course, assuming all other traits I prefer are present already.

Pepper's face is kind of hard to see and capture in photos. I would love to have a pup with a lighter coat, especially the face.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

White or cream, then black/brown mix (I don't know what it's called), then red, then another black...................


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My next one will be the colors of the rainbow because I'm done. Ms. Tuesday has done me in. Dogs 1 - Geri 0.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

Black/White for sure That was what I was looking for when these two came to me that were needing a home. But if you ask my better half, he will say these are it. So I told him I will replace him with another Hav when he moves on to Heaven and he can just watch over us


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

pjewel said:


> My next one will be the colors of the rainbow because I'm done. Ms. Tuesday has done me in. Dogs 1 - Geri 0.


ound:

I would love a black and tan with those adorable eyebrows. I'd take just about anything, though.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I will probably always have lighter dogs, cream, white, sable, red, gold..

I like being able to see what is on their fur, like fleas..sticks, twigs, poop, etc.
too much stuff can hide in dark coats,

yes, that is a stupid thing to say, I know...but, again..I concur temperment is most important! 

Kara


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Poor Geri... Miss Ruby and my Panda have many of the same traits. While I wouldn't take anything for her there are moments (like when I turn my back for just a minute and she manages to tip the remote off the table and take off with it) when I wonder if either of us will make it through her puppy year(s).... :Cry:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

What I like about the Havanese is that some of them have coats that change so much during their lifetimes. I love all colors!! I have learned to NEVER say NEVER..:nono: I have always prefered dogs with longer muzzles and once told Sharlene I did not like Shih Tzus little pushed in faces...guess who LOVES Sir Winston's little pug nose??? I have to say when those little eyes get me, they have me at Hello...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't get me wrong. I adore Ms. Tuesday when I'm not screaming at the top of my lungs "*Oh, no!!!"* And, it isn't more than one or two days a month that I'd even consider auctioning her off to the highest bidder. :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Don't get me wrong. I adore Ms. Tuesday when I'm not screaming at the top of my lungs "*Oh, no!!!"* And, it isn't more than one or two days a month that I'd even consider auctioning her off to the highest bidder. :biggrin1:


You have my email, skype, telephone number...and do let me know when to start the bidding!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe is gold sable parti.
Stella is silver sable piebald.
Maddie is red sable parti.
My next Havvy will be...

RED!! ALL RED!! Nothin' but the red!! I'm obsessed. I want a Blue Temptation red sooooo soooo bad. Ever since I saw that picture of Ninifee I have been IN LOVE. So the next one MUST be red.

Plus, like Kara, I also couldn't see having a darker colored Hav because I need to be able to see what crud they're tracking around in their fur!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I didn't know that Havanese coat can change .


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Suzi, 
They totally change color!!! Look at the changes in Maggie since I first met her: 
If I do ever get another, I'm not sure what color. I wanted a pup so bad when I got her I wasn't so sold on any particular color. My dh wanted the chocolate. Now, I love her color and her eyes are so unique. Her mama was a black and silver with a bit of white, I loved her color. I like my one too for now!! ANd dh would never agree to another!!!!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Meant to add that Maggie has gotten lighter in the face, any chance that they get darker again?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I nearly seriously considered a chocolate female recently, MiG's half sister. I really had to snap myself back to reality. Being impracticle is way more fun though.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

MaggieMay said:


> Suzi,
> They totally change color!!! Look at the changes in Maggie since I first met her:
> If I do ever get another, I'm not sure what color. I wanted a pup so bad when I got her I wasn't so sold on any particular color. My dh wanted the chocolate. Now, I love her color and her eyes are so unique. Her mama was a black and silver with a bit of white, I loved her color. I like my one too for now!! ANd dh would never agree to another!!!!


 Maggie has changed alot. When I was looking a puppy's one breeder told me you can look under the top hair and see what color is under to tell what color. I looked mostly at Maddies eye brows because I loved them and they looked cream all the way under. However I had no idea they can change so much! I love the way maggie is changing she is very pretty .


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Red or Light chocolate havanese  temperament is important for me. I want a super active havanese when he is an adult too (somehow like my pups, especially Snowy), so I will have to see if that will be available with the colors that I dream of getting!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If I was going to get another, I would first go with temperament and hope for a chocolate with green eyes


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I want a black & white that is exactly like Dale's Cicero! It would have to have his personality, too!


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

hutsonshouse said:


> Black/White for sure That was what I was looking for when these two came to me that were needing a home. But if you ask my better half, he will say these are it. So I told him I will replace him with another Hav when he moves on to Heaven and he can just watch over us


HutsonHouse-
I just love that your pups are named after two of the NCIS characters!!!eace::whoo:ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie said:


> I want a black & white that is exactly like Dale's Cicero! It would have to have his personality, too!


Dear Dale does not know how frightening it is to have Kathie and me as a friend!!! Poor Cicero has to hide when we leave for fear of being dog napped. Dale has some photos somewhere on the forum with all the different color changes Cicero has been through, and they are amazing! He has the belton gene or something like that, go to the McKay site to see all the colors of the Havanese and so much information on COLOR and other things. http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/main.html and you need to bookmark that site, it is !


----------



## mamahava (Aug 4, 2010)

I would love a Black and White Hav. I absolutely adore my breeder, so I wouldn't mind working with her again. Her Havs aren't that color but they have an amazing temperament.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathie said:


> I want a black & white that is exactly like Dale's Cicero! It would have to have his personality, too!


Thanks, Kathie ~ Cicero is near perfect. We would have a dozen if we 'knew' they would all be like him, but we don't think there will ever be another Cicero. Now...Cicero wants your sweet Abby since she makes his heart go pitter patter.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Dear Dale does not know how frightening it is to have Kathie and me as a friend!!! Poor Cicero has to hide when we leave for fear of being dog napped. Dale has some photos somewhere on the forum with all the different color changes Cicero has been through, and they are amazing! He has the belton gene or something like that, go to the McKay site to see all the colors of the Havanese and so much information on COLOR and other things. http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/main.html and you need to bookmark that site, it is !


Flynn, I don't really worry about you or Kathie sneaking Cicero in your bag because you have both heard my grooming stories. 

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5376 This link has info on the changing colors. I know some don't change much.....but some can be very different in a year or two.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Tillie is our one and only... that being said, when we were searching for a Hav, we didn't have any preference for color or gender, we just wanted "THAT" perfect fit in temperment and personality for our family.
And as a bonus, she is SUPER cute! 
Tillie's "baby pictures" look nothing like what she looks like today, she was born looking very brown, as opposed to the apricot/cream thing she's got going on now! And I've been warned that if we trim her ears and/or her tail, the sable/brown tips could be gone and never come back! yikes!! 
IF we ever got another Hav, it would be personality and health, first all the way!
Although... I DO have a soft spot for the "sable" Havs!


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Can someone post pictures of red ones???? I would love a white and brown one next...but they are all sooo cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here you go. Here's a red one.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

hutsonshouse said:


> Black/White for sure That was what I was looking for when these two came to me that were needing a home. But if you ask my better half, he will say these are it. So I told him I will replace him with another Hav when he moves on to Heaven and he can just watch over us


I would love another, but no way for dh....he does not want to have to go through the puppy stage again. Really don't know why he complained, I am the one doing ALL the work! So...........if I ever.......get another.....it will be red! I would have to stop at three for my sanity though.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So, now I'm curious, is Tillie considered a "red" since she is apricot-ish... I think on her AKC papers, she is labeled as a "Irish Red Peid" but since I am new to Havs and dogs in general, I don't really know what that means! LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Thanks, Kathie ~ Cicero is near perfect. We would have a dozen if we 'knew' they would all be like him, but we don't think there will ever be another Cicero. Now...Cicero wants your sweet Abby since she makes his heart go pitter patter.


Near perfect? Cicero is perfect! I love him.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

pjewel said:


> My next one will be the colors of the rainbow because I'm done. Ms. Tuesday has done me in. Dogs 1 - Geri 0.


Poor Geri...your Ruby and my Panda have similar personality traits...they are wild women! I'd love to have another one but after Panda nearly ate the DirecTV remote, pulled clothes off the hangers in the closet and made a mad dash out the door to get to the mailman (and this was just this afternoon) I don't think I'm healthy enough to raise another one!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

waybrook said:


> Poor Geri...your Ruby and my Panda have similar personality traits...they are wild women! I'd love to have another one but after Panda nearly ate the DirecTV remote, pulled clothes off the hangers in the closet and made a mad dash out the door to get to the mailman (and this was just this afternoon) I don't think I'm healthy enough to raise another one!


OMG, can I relate!!! My greatest hope is that she'll grow out of it as she leaves her puppyhood and all my valuables in the dust. As I've often said, it's a good thing God made her cute. Reading your words made me cringe just as much as I do with my own lunatic. The other side of the coin with Ruby is that she's a real lover. Hard to stay angry.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is a Blue Temptation red Hav....gorgeous. I am seriously obsessed. Summer 2012 - hurry up and get here! That's when Tim and I have decided that we will get a new pup.

I absolutely LOVE the look of the European Havs. Roscoe's sire is from Europe, and I love his look and the look he's passed along to my handsome boy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh the choices!!!!! There are so many colors that I like. I would love a black irish pied with a lot of white on the face and a large blaze that will not go away as the pup gets older. A black a tan with lots of tan on the body and face and of course the eyebrows. I would also love one just like Cicero, Augie, Santos or Milo. Can you tell I am partial to boys!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

pjewel said:


> My next one will be the colors of the rainbow because I'm done. Ms. Tuesday has done me in. Dogs 1 - Geri 0.


So if I were to get a second Havanese would you recommend another boy?? LOL!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Here you go. Here's a red one.


That's funny- she looks like a wild one in the first pic- hahahaha! She's so cute!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's my Ricky - He's a red and white parti. He is so darn cute - it should be illegal!! I love the red/white combo!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Carol, he's gorgeous! I spotted him at a show in Gray Summit and he's magnificient in person


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm drooling over this beautiful litter:
http://tlchavanese.net/puppies.aspx

Hopefully theres a red & white parti in my future.

A full silver Hav: 
see Jamaica @ the bottom of the page
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours12.html


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> I'm drooling over this beautiful litter:
> http://tlchavanese.net/puppies.aspx
> 
> Hopefully theres a red & white parti in my future.
> ...


Thanks. Now I'm drooling too. LOVE that red boy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mom2Izzo said:


> So if I were to get a second Havanese would you recommend another boy?? LOL!


Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gorgeous redheads!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mom2Izzo said:


> That's funny- she looks like a wild one in the first pic- hahahaha! She's so cute!


You're right of course. I should have paid more attention to that photo. It sums up who she is. She's going to do it her way. ound:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Ricky is gorrrgeous! And Renee, I LOVE Pillowtalk lines. They are so amazingly gorgeous. Roscoe has Pillowtalk lineage, I think his gold color comes from there FOR SURE.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki is red sable irish pied hav. When he was born he was dark brown and white. Then his coat started to lighten and now it is getting a bit darker again. When I was expecting Roki, i imagined black and white girl pup. the breeder called me day after Christmas to tell me that there is a wonderfull boy for me just one day old. That evening he sent me Roki's photo and I immediatelly fell in love with him. He looks exactly like his grand-grand papa Mucho Bravo Wild Willy from Netherlands ad has his character too. 
My next hav is going to be either chocolate or black and tan. I already found future mommy for my next hav - little black and tan girl Geegee. she is ten months old so I will have to wait. Future daddy Amelio iz chocolate with amber eyes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Reds are beautiful! I did fall in love with the reds when I saw Buttercup.

My friend has a chocolate havanese with Green eyes and he is Gorgeous!! His eyes are the most mesmerizing eyes I have ever seen in my life on a dog.

Kara


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

galaxie said:


> Here is a Blue Temptation red Hav....gorgeous. I am seriously obsessed. Summer 2012 - hurry up and get here! That's when Tim and I have decided that we will get a new pup.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the look of the European Havs. Roscoe's sire is from Europe, and I love his look and the look he's passed along to my handsome boy.


Can you or anyone else please explain the difference of the looks between European Hav and other Hav? Since I do not have one yet, I can't tell the differences in looks from pictures very well (yet). I know that looks are personal preferences and taste, but I still don't know what my taste on the Havanese' looks yet.
I don't know what importance will this add in making my choice on a hav pup because temperament is number 1 for me. Color is number 2. and looks is 3 (of course, I didn't include *health* in the previous numbering because it shouldn't be compared to them - no question, health should top everything else). It will still be interesting for me to learn about the different looks and maybe find out about the looks that I think I will prefer the most.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Here you go. Here's a red one.


I so want that adoorable Ruby Tuesday!!!!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Ancestors of most european havs came from USA. Some of the best european havs are form Netherlands (Maiden Effort kennel, Mucho Bravo Havanese kennel). Havs from breeders in Scandinavia (especially Sweeden) are very special and beautiful. In Hungary there are more and more very good kennels (The Noble Minded Havanese, Christa's Jumpy Clown, Massivus Angel's...) They have their webpages so you can see their dogs and puppies. 
I think that all havs are very similar!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

The next one, but I do not know when, certainly a Chocolate havanese


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I read the web page colors of the rain bow. It is amazing how many different colors their are and how much the Havanese can change. I didn't understand the genetic part . I think Maddie is going to either stay black or turn silver:juggle:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have been thinking the same thing-what would my next color be. But a breeder friend of mine said never go by the color-there is so much more to take into consideration. Temperament being number one-structure being second-then I would be looking at pedigree- and health of the dog and his Dam & Sire and back through the lines-but if I was doing none of that I would want a Gold Sable just like my Frannie was. 

Jerome be glad you live in Paris or I would be beating down your door to see Cisco.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not picky when it comes to colors - I think they're all adorable! There's definitely another hav in my future, but not for at least a year since Murphy is still a little guy. I didn't think I'd wind up with a mostly black Hav, but his temperament best suited my lifestyle, so here he is! And I happen to think he's the cutest puppy there is (of course, I'm biased  ).

And yes, it is really tough to see what he drags in. I spent two hours cleaning him up after a hike - burrs, twigs, leaf bits, ticks (blech!!!). The lighter colored Havs would be much easier to clean up.


----------

